# hello!!



## 4everwhitebelt (Jul 13, 2006)

just saying hi as i just joined... i have read some very interesting, as well as educational forums here and i look forward to learning, or teaching in the future... i am a cho dan in SooBahkDo and a blue belt in BJJ , so i will  definately do more learning!!!! anyway hope to get to know some of you... thanks Soo BAhk!!


----------



## green meanie (Jul 13, 2006)

Welcome! Have fun.


----------



## Drac (Jul 13, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT..


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 13, 2006)

Welcome!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## HKphooey (Jul 13, 2006)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 13, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting
Terry


----------



## stone_dragone (Jul 13, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 13, 2006)

Enjoy the Board~!!

Welcome to MT 

~Tess


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jul 13, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Happy Posting!


----------



## JBrainard (Jul 13, 2006)

Ave.


----------



## MJS (Jul 13, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk! Enjoy!:ultracool 

Mike


----------



## Ceicei (Jul 13, 2006)

Welcome to MartialTalk! :wavey:

Would you please tell us more about SooBahkDo and the history behind that style?  You can start a thread as there are others besides me who are curious to know.  Thank you.

- Ceicei


----------



## Gemini (Jul 13, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Lisa (Jul 13, 2006)

Welcome! :wavey:


----------



## matt.m (Jul 13, 2006)

Welcome and enjoy your visit.


----------



## 4everwhitebelt (Jul 13, 2006)

CEICEI, hello to you as well.. and hello to all.... where should i start the thread about Soo Bahk Do .. in here or in another forum??? thanks:supcool:


----------



## Ceicei (Jul 13, 2006)

4everwhitebelt said:
			
		

> CEICEI, hello to you as well.. and hello to all.... where should i start the thread about Soo Bahk Do .. in here or in another forum??? thanks:supcool:



It will depend upon the origin of your style.  If it is Korean, start in the Korean Arts forum.  If it is Japanese, then the Japanese Arts forum.  If Chinese, well, you got the idea.

Looking forward to your post!  

- Ceicei


----------



## Ping898 (Jul 13, 2006)

Hey Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## masauu (Jul 13, 2006)

I've come here to rerlaste my son's experience with Reylson Gracie in Las Vegas.
Victoria


----------



## Swordlady (Jul 13, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  :wavey:


----------



## Kreth (Jul 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## pstarr (Jul 14, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Kacey (Jul 14, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------

